# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  1 second dreams.

## cooldreams

I've had a lot of these 1 second long dreams... What are they?   They happen as I'm dozing off. It's usually of me driving, about to crash, or Im about to fall off of a cliff, or some impending danger.  They always make me jump.  Is this common?

----------


## zebrah

Yes these dreams are quite common. I typically have them when I am overly tired and lay down to go to sleep.

----------


## TsyalMakto

Yup, know those all too well. Given the situations they occur in, I think they may be closer to advanced hypnogogic images or the like. I used to have them a lot in class when I would nod off, so I doubt that they were in REM (can one go from waking -> REM in 5 minutes?) sleep.

----------


## mooseantlers

I get them, I became lucid in one, but i dont really count it, because it was less than a second, and i didnt even do anything. My actual count is probably 7 because i lurked here about two years ago before losing interest and gaining again. And I had a random one or two when i lurked. And a month before i found DV again i had two lucids that were really bad. And now the three good ones since joining, anyway im rambling so..

----------


## mooseantlers

> (can one go from waking -> REM in 5 minutes?) sleep.



if your sleep deprived you can and dozing off is actually microsleep which can last anywhere from 1-30 seconds, and you ARE sleeping, and are just as effective as sleeping, so if you have one of these you arent dozing off.

----------


## SeeFour

It's called a hypnogogic jerk. I get them most nights when I'm falling asleep. It's usually preceded by some sort of hypnogogic hallucinations too. They are rather annoying though....

----------


## Ermac

I always have these at school or when i just enter bed 

whatever i think of is the images i see

Wish you could go lucid like this since its so easy

----------

